# How long does ovitrelle trigger shot stay in your system??



## Lovely35

Hi I had my hcg trigger shot at 10pm on Tues 7th August and my iui on 9th August. I got told to do a pregnancy test on 23 August, but I couldn't wait so did one today using a first response. It has come up with 2 lines showing pregnancy but I am just worried that because I did it early the hcg shot will still be in my system. Do you think enough time has passed from when I did the shot and it actually means I am pregnant??


----------



## michelle01

They say if you do 10,000 units of hcg which seems to be standard, it takes 10 days to get out of your system. Seeing that you did yours 15 days ago and you are getting a second line, you are more then likely getting your :bfp: !!! I would do another test on the 23rd like they told you to, but I will bet you, it will show up positive again :)


----------



## Lovely35

Fingers crossed:)) although it's still Tuesday in the UK so got another 2 days to wait xx


----------



## threebirds

Good luck, sounds like a bfp to me 
Trigger should be out in 10 days. The timing of my treatment was around same time as yours & I tested out the trigger. 
X


----------



## pearinthesnow

I am on 13 dpt, 11 dpiui and it finally left my system today. I had two lines last night and only 1 (on 2 tests) this morning. :growlmad:

Of course, being the POAS addict that I am, I fished them out of the trash and they both have ghost lines. So maybe it's not completely out afterall! 

I used the Wondfos to test out my trigger (10,000 IUs). According to my RE it can stay in your system up to 14 days, though this is unusual.

At 15 days, it should be a real :bfp:!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

That is definitely a positive! My HCG is always out by 8-9 days!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------

